# Fructose intolerance?



## Suthseaxa (Jun 11, 2016)

I believe I may be intolerant to fructose...sadly!  About three years ago, I started getting upper-right abdominal pain regularly and it's taken me this long (and also a few doctors admitting they had no idea) to pin it down. It's thoroughly connected to eating fruit and, even more specifically, anything containing fructose.

It was a coincidence finding it out really. I always thought it had something possibly to do with sugar or perhaps a sugar/fat combination. My dad has type II diabetes, so I thought it would be prudent to cut out as much sugar from my diet as possible _now_ and, lo and behold, the pain has gone. It's sad, as I love fruit! But, alas, that's what my body wants to do. 

Does anyone have any ideas for low fructose breakfasts and snacks? I am a massive fan of porridge for breakfast and I used to have lots of honey or maple syrup. With my new ideas into what causes my pain, I've switched and my favourite is mashed banana (one of the few fruits I can tolerate in reasonable amounts) and cacao nibs. I also use cacao powder alone (or in combination with some coffee!) as a flavouring. Mashed banana, cinnamon and Skyr yoghurt is also very nice. Any other suggestions?

Also, has anyone else ever given themselves an intolerance? Is that a thing? It just seems odd that my body starts rejecting fructose at a time when my diet was horrendously sugar-laden (I'd have honey porridge, followed by a pastry and coffee, followed by a fistful of dried fruit all before 10am, then more fruit later in the day!). Coincidence, or does that sort of thing happen?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 11, 2016)

Has a doctor diagnosed you with this? If not, there's a simple test that can confirm it: http://www.gastroconsultantsqc.com/services/procedures/breath-tests/

You should make sure that's what you have before you try to treat it. It you do, your doctor should be able to refer you to a dietitian for advice. 

I don't think you can "give yourself" an intolerance, but eating more of the food type that bothers you will definitely have more of an effect. Small amounts may not be a problem, but if you started eating a lot more at some point, then it would become noticeable. 

That said, this page has information on which foods to avoid: http://www.mayoclinic.org/fructose-intolerance/expert-answers/faq-20058097

Anything not on that list should be fair game. Don't limit yourself to traditional breakfast foods. I often have dinner leftovers or a turkey and cheese sandwich for breakfast. Or a bagel with cream cheese, tomato and cucumber.


----------



## Suthseaxa (Jun 11, 2016)

No one has diagnosed me because no one can...yet. I saw a doctor last week who said she would look in to food allergy testing, but no one ever got back to me. However, I could eat fruit and honey etc. before I had this high-sugar diet (about 4 years ago now) and ever since then, I can't. 

Anyway, I'm definitely a sweet-type of breakfast person. I just need a way to get round it. I have also made myself a batch of muesli with just rye flakes, oats, nuts and cacao nibs. I have this with plain yoghurt.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 12, 2016)

Suthseaxa said:


> No one has diagnosed me because no one can...yet. I saw a doctor last week who said she would look in to food allergy testing, but no one ever got back to me. However, I could eat fruit and honey etc. before I had this high-sugar diet (about 4 years ago now) and ever since then, I can't.
> 
> Anyway, I'm definitely a sweet-type of breakfast person. I just need a way to get round it. I have also made myself a batch of muesli with just rye flakes, oats, nuts and cacao nibs. I have this with plain yoghurt.


The website that GG linked to mentions that a hydrogen breath test can be used to diagnose "fructose intolerance". Maybe you should ask your doctor about that, specifically.


----------



## Xenarc (Jun 27, 2018)

I have fructose intolerance and a metabolic disorder (my body has a problem handling large amounts of carbs). It's very very hard for me to gain muscle mass.
But I need to pack on some pounds for football.


----------

